# Aerospace 303 or AF Dressle or Orchad Speed Seal?



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

I currently use megs tyre gel for my tyres and had been using poorboys natural look dressing for the interior plastics.
Was going to tackle to engine bay soon and really wanted something that would freshen up the plastics and protect aswell.

After looking into it its come down to the 3 title products:

Aerospace 303 seems to be well loved as its just a spray into the bay and leave

AF Dressle i understand is basically the same but with a better smell

Then theres the Orchad Speed Seal, this apprently is primarily for bodywork but can be used for all plastics and glass too?

Im leaning toward the Speed Seal as with it being safe on all surfaces i could do all the engine bay and then any exterior plastics too without worrying about getting greasyness onto the paintwork as the Speed Seal is designed for everything.

Whats other opinions and have i got the uses/descriptions right?

Adam.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I use autoglym super sheen, it's the trade version of vinyl and rubber care. Find it very good and lasts ages


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I would add CarPro Perl to your list of options. As its name says, it can be used on Plastics, Engine, Rubber and Leather. I use a 3:1 dilution for all applications including tyres and have found durability to be really good. Haven't used my Endurance or 303 for months!


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

303 is superb


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Agree 303 Aerospace covers all your options just spray engine bay, have a cup of coffee, then wipe off any excess residue.......all done, no contest
Dave


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

autosmart finish is a great product also


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Autoglym vinyl and rubber care is great for the engine bay ...spray on then leave for a hour. Looks like some has poured milk over your engine but drys to a great shine.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm i have previously used AG viynl and rubber care but not in a spray format so application was difficult.
Does the Aerospace/Dressle stuff go greasy if it goes onto paint? and is there finish superior to that of the Orchad stuff?

Just with Orchad stuff being paintwork friendly and having a protective element i wondered if that meant the finish on plastics was lesser than the Aero/Dressle?

I basically want to be able to go over all plastic and rubber with a spray type product without having to then correct any over spray onto paint etc but still want a decent finish.


Adam.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I use Orchard Speed Seal regularly on my paintwork though have not yet used it on engine bay plastics, will try it and give you an update  !!!

For engine bay plastics I currently use AS Finish, great product and very easy to use, quick spray over and leave then wipe off excess product


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> I would add CarPro Perl to your list of options. As its name says, it can be used on Plastics, Engine, Rubber and Leather. I use a 3:1 dilution for all applications including tyres and have found durability to be really good. Haven't used my Endurance or 303 for months!


I second this. Wish id found it before trying many others including dressle


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Perl is GREAT and dilutable as mentioned so works out good value too.

Either Perl or 303.....


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Another to mention - Angelwax Elixer. Superb on tyres, rubber trim and of course plastics:

Before:










After:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AF Dressle is my new engine bay dressing after being a big fan of 303. Spray on, walk away and come back hours later to buff to a lovely finish.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I've used most of what's been mentioned so far. Dressel, 303, Perl and our of those 3 Perl blackens the most, and I mean it really blackens things, far more than the others and it's also the best value imo too :thumb:


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

rayner said:


> I've used most of what's been mentioned so far. Dressel, 303, Perl and our of those 3 Perl blackens the most, and I mean it really blackens things, far more than the others and it's also the best value imo too :thumb:


You find its good with being designed for paint too? So any over spray from dressing the plastics wipes off without being greasy?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wipes off fine with MF towel.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 for the 303! :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

ad_182_uk said:


> You find its good with being designed for paint too? So any over spray from dressing the plastics wipes off without being greasy?


It's not designed for paint is it?

It does come off paint easy though and dries fast too which stops those horrible greasy streaks if it rains a couple of hours after application.

When applying to trim next to paint I generally spray it onto a corner of a mf or applicator sponge though to avoid any overspray. Or with a small brush works well too :thumb:


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Another for the 303.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

still torn between which to get :S

everyone seems to say 303 but the odd person who has gone against 303 seems to think the other 2 are superior.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

303 is good for the engine bay but too greasy on exterior plastic trim for me, I'd go Perl.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've used lots of these, still have a good few in the cupboard, I like 303 for engine bay stuff but exterior trim and rubber it has to be Gtechniq T1


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Dressle is excellent on the interior, rubbers seals, etc!! Nice matt finish, no issues if you overlap the product 

Here's my review: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325996&highlight=dressle

No experience of the other products mentioned, but always been impressed with the 303 afters! My only gripe is the cost of 303.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

123HJMS said:


> 303 is good for the engine bay but too greasy on exterior plastic trim for me, I'd go Perl.


With the perl it wont go greasy on the paint if excess from the plastics went onto it would it? As it says its a sealant that can be used on all surfaces pretty much? Is it very effect on the plastics in terms of appearance though?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

ad_182_uk said:


> With the perl it wont go greasy on the paint if excess from the plastics went onto it would it? As it says its a sealant that can be used on all surfaces pretty much? Is it very effect on the plastics in terms of appearance though?


I'll jump in again 

It's AWESOME on any plastic/rubber/vinyl that's supposed to be black! I'll have some pics of it in action on Saturday/Sunday so if you haven't made your mind up I'll post them here.

Don't forget PERL is available in 50ml samples so it won't cost much to try it :thumb:


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

rayner said:


> I'll jump in again
> 
> It's AWESOME on any plastic/rubber/vinyl that's supposed to be black! I'll have some pics of it in action on Saturday/Sunday so if you haven't made your mind up I'll post them here.
> 
> Don't forget PERL is available in 50ml samples so it won't cost much to try it :thumb:


You have a link to the 50ml size to try?

Basically dressle/303 would be great for engine bay and BIG grills but for like around the mirror bases/wiper base spraying something like dressle here will just mean loads of greasy overspray (and applying with a MF will still end up with some smearing probably).

Sooo i was hoping PERL would add a decent gloss to plastics/rubber (eg the rubber strips round doors etc) without sending everything greasy/ smearing after rain etc.

Would the PERL fot the bill? Then dressle/303 just for the big engine bay job etc.

Adam.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah basically does exactly that. Didn't get any pics in the end yesterday as I had more to do than I thought. Shame because the grill was white when I turned up abd jet black and shiny after Perl.

It can be diluted and sprayed for the engine bay and big grilles etc

Adds a lot of gloss if you want it to or can buffed straight away for a satin look.

Everywhere used to sell the sample but I can only find Elite that do it now  http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/carpro-perl-coat-protectant-50ml-sample.php


----------

